# Эндоскопическая микродискэктомия в Санкт-Петербурге?



## ТОТ (25 Янв 2009)

Доброго времени суток.
Всеми силами пытаюсь обойтись без операции (грыжи), но хочется подстраховаться: вдруг наступмт такой момент, что кроме как госпитализация по скорой, других вариантов не будет...
Так вот не хочется попасть на операционный стол: не известно куда и к кому
Потому и прошу у Вас совета: Где в Питере делают Эндоскопическую микродискэктомию и есть ли какие отзывы?
Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Ell (25 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Эндоскопическая микродискэктомия в Санкт-Петербурге?*

Мое мнение - при Ваших размерах не покатит эндоскопия neaaiwan


----------



## Доктор Капышев (25 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Эндоскопическая микродискэктомия в Санкт-Петербурге?*

А где здесь описан размер грыжи


----------



## ТОТ (25 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Эндоскопическая микродискэктомия в Санкт-Петербурге?*



Доктор Капышев написал(а):


> А где здесь описан размер грыжи


https://www.medhouse.ru/forum3/thread6644.html


----------



## Доктор Капышев (26 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Эндоскопическая микродискэктомия в Санкт-Петербурге?*

Про стопы зря так легкомысленно забыли может аукнуться по хуже спины


----------



## Доктор Кайков (22 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Эндоскопическая микродискэктомия в Санкт-Петербурге?*

В 2007 году в Москве проходил 4-й съезд нейрохирургов, в рамках данного съезда проводился симпозиум по использованию эндоскопии в хирургии позвоночника.
В работе симпозиума участвовал проф. Дестондо, разработчик одноименной техники по эндоскопическому удалению грыж межпозвоночных дисков поясничного отдела . 
После 2-х часовой лекции его спросили: "Какие преимущества данной операции перед классической дискэктомией"?
Ответ: "Никаких".
Вопрос: "Тогда зачем это нужно и для чего Вы это делаете"?
Ответ: "Эндоскопия - это модно, люди хотят чтобы их лечили самыми современными и модными методами".
Решайте сами стоит ли останавливаться на этом методе.
На своем опыте скажу, эндоскопическая дискэктомия - метод выбора для грыж поясничного отдела, т.к., нет необходимости выполнять торакотомию (вскрывать грудную клетку).


----------



## Доктор Капышев (22 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Эндоскопическая микродискэктомия в Санкт-Петербурге?*

на мой взгляд преимущество есть и зовется оно маля инвазивность. но это и главная проблема в виде более трудной ревизии


----------



## Ell (22 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Эндоскопическая микродискэктомия в Санкт-Петербурге?*



Доктор Кайков написал(а):


> "Эндоскопия - это модно


и далеко не эффективно и чаще всего чревато последствиями aiwan


----------



## Доктор Кайков (22 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Эндоскопическая микродискэктомия в Санкт-Петербурге?*



Доктор Капышев написал(а):


> на мой взгляд преимущество есть и зовется оно маля инвазивность. но это и главная проблема в виде более трудной ревизии



Если говорить о методике Дестондо, то длина кожного разреза для установки рабочего тубуса составляет 3-3,5 см, такой же длины разреза достаточно для установки расширителя Caspar'а при микродискэктомии. Отсепаровка мышц производиться на одинаковом протяжении. В ходе операции в обоих случаях используются  одинаковые кусачки и конхотомы. Поэтому ивазивность обоих методов на поясничном уровне одинаковая.
Повторюсь, при операциях на грудном отделе эндоскопия имеет явные преимущества. Торакоскопия гораздо менее инвазивная операция по сравнению с торакотомией, но есть ряд противопоказаний как хирургических так и анестезиологических. 
Что касается эндоскопических вмешательств на шейном уровне, то данные методики наимение распространенные, где делают в России не знаю, из ближайших стран на Украине.


----------

